# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  القانون الدولي الخاص والقانون الدولي العام

## هيثم الفقى

*تنقسم القوانين الدولية إلى قسمين: عام وخاص


فالقانون الدولي العام: عبارة عن قواعد وتنظيمات تنظم العلاقات بين الدول في حالتي السلم والحرب، وبينها وبين المنظمات الدولية.


ومن الأمثلة على ذلك: قوانين منظمة الأمم المتحدة، ومعاهدة جنيف، والقوانين والأنظمة التي تصدر من الدول كدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي، والتي تكون الدولة طرفاً فيها، لا الأفراد.


والقانون الدولي الخاص: هو القانون الذي ينظم العلاقات بين الأفراد ذات العنصر الأجنبي بشكل يؤمن لهم الطمأنينة في معاملاتهم وروابطهم المتكونة على صعيد المجتمع الدولي ويعمل على احترام مبدأ سيادة الدولة على إقليمها.


ويشمل عدة موضوعات، مثل الجنسية، والموطن وتنازع الاختصاص القضائي الدولي.


ولأهمية الجنسية فسنسلط عليه الضوء:


الجنسية:

هي رابطة قانونية وسياسية تربط الفرد بدولة معينة.


وتتكون الجنسية من عدة عناصر وهي:


1- الدولة


2- الفرد الطبيعي.


3- العلاقة القانونية بين الدولة والفرد.


1- الدولة:

هي التي تنشئ الجنسية ابتداءً شريطة أن تكون هذه الدولة معترف بها بالشخصية الدولية، مع العلم أنه لا يجوز للدولة أن تمنح أكثر من جنسية مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.


2- الفرد الطبيعي:

الجنسية وصف ملحق بالشخص الطبيعي ومن خلال ذلك يتمتع الشخص بالحقوق الممنوحة له من دولته.


3- العلاقة القانونية بين الدولة والفرد: 

الجنسية تقوم على عدة اعتبارات سياسية واجتماعية عديدة والدولة تنظم الجنسية لتحقيق هذه الاعتبارات فالعلاقة بين طرفي رابطة الجنسية هي علاقة تنظيمية ينفرد المقنن الوطني بوضع القواعد المتصلة بها سواءً من ناحية كسب الجنسية أو فقدها وله الحق في تعديلها ويقصر دور الفرد على الدخول في هذه العلاقة عند توافر شروط ذلك.


· أهمية الجنسية: 


للجنسية أهمية بالغة، فهي التي يتم عن طريقها توزيع الأفراد بين مختلف دول العالم، وهي التي تحدد الأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بالصفة الوطنية، لذلك يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار المواطن الأصلي والمواطن المجنس، فالأصلي يستطيع تبوء المناصب السياسية والانتخابات دون المجنس.


وأيضاً من أهمية الجنسية أنه يتمتع بحماية الدولة التي ينتمي إليها في حالة وجوده خارج إقليمها.


· ثم اختلف فقهاء القانون حول تحديد مركز الجنسية بين القانون العام والقانون الخاص، فهناك من يعتبرها من القانون العام، وهناك من يعتبرها من القانون الخاص، وإن اختلاف الفقهاء في نظرتهم للجنسية وصلتها بالقانون العام أو الخاص نابع من أن الجنسية في جانب نجدها ترتبط بالقانون العام أكثر من ارتباطها بالقانون الخاص، وفي جانب آخر نجد هذه الصلة قريبة إلى القانون العام أكثر، ومن هنا فإن الفقه الفرنسي في فترة كان يجمع على أن الجنسية فرع من القانون العام ولكنه بعد ذلك تنامت أصوات فقهية في فرنسا تعتبر الجنسية من القانون الخاص على اعتبار أنها نظام قانوني لا تخاطب الدول بأحكامها ولكونها تشكل عنصراً من عناصر الحالة للشخص الطبيعي.


لكن وبالرغم من ارتباط الجنسية بالقانون العام نظراً لعلاقتها بالدولة وسيادتها إلا أنه لا يمكن إنكار صلتها بالقانون الخاص، ولهذا يمكن القول بأن الجنسية تعتبر ذات صفة مختلطة، الأمر الذي يجعلها وثيقة الارتباط بالقانون الدولي الخاص أكثر من أي قانون آخر وخاصة عندما يثور حولها النزاع.*

----------


## abdou_54

*السلام**عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتــــه** 
**شكـرا جزيلا على المـــوضوع الــرائع و المميز*
*تحيتــي*

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للتوضيح

----------

